# SMOOTH APRICOT JAM



## kimmit (Feb 28, 2013)

Hi Everyone. I'm looking for a recipe for apricot jam that is "smooth" - like a jelly I suppose. I have tried google, but no such thing as apricot jelly comes up! thanks.


----------



## Seoul Food (Sep 17, 2018)

Could you just make a jam and then strain out the pulp with a fine mesh strainer or cheesecloth before it cools?


----------



## kimmit (Feb 28, 2013)

Seoul Food said:


> Could you just make a jam and then strain out the pulp with a fine mesh strainer or cheesecloth before it cools?


Yup, I've just solved my own question. The current batch of jam caught on the bottom, so I strained it hoping the burnt taste wouldn't follow...I now have a lovely smooth apricot jam! It's always nice to hear other people's views and ideas though.


----------

